

"Business" person needed - Disrupt the music promotion business with us - elboheme

We're disrupting the way artists promote their music by getting their songs played on the air. The artists we've spoken to love our service but can't afford the price. We need a solution to this. We've thought about either lowering our price (not sure that's a good idea) or extending credit to these artists (via a third-party). In either case, we need help getting our service off the ground, proving our business model, and then taking it to the next level.<p>Initially this will have to be a a commission-only position. But if the service grows, you grow with us.<p>Please get in touch if you believe this is a perfect role for you.<p>Cheers,<p>Erik
======
dglassan
"The artists we've spoken to love our service but can't afford the price"

So, why is lowering your price a bad idea?

